# Old School MTX Blue Thunder Pro audio 3002 2/1 Channel Amplifier Amp



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School MTX Blue Thunder Pro audio 3002 2/1 Channel Amplifier Amp On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-MTX-Blue-Thunder-Pro-audio-3002-2-1-Channel-Amplifier-Amp/163788512847?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

These amps had BIG BALLS...check out the dyno test done on the 2300x (predecessor to this model).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99S7lCaP0o


----------

